# how to use putty to access centos gui



## ashishdhawal (May 7, 2009)

Dear all,

i am using putty 0.60.00 putty version to access our linux boxes(ssh),now my question is how can i use putty to get gui of a centos????

i hope u guys will help me out..


Regards
Ashish


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What you'll need to do is set up either VNC or FreeNX. The CentOS machine will have the server running on it, while the Windows machine will run the client.


----------



## ashishdhawal (May 7, 2009)

yeah i do know that i would hav to install VNC or Freenx,its there in my linux but i need to use putty,cuz there is is this X11,,so was trying to resolve it...

Thanks n Regards
ashish






shuuhen said:


> What you'll need to do is set up either VNC or FreeNX. The CentOS machine will have the server running on it, while the Windows machine will run the client.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Do you have a GUI installed on the CentOS box, or are you running solely from a terminal? If you have a GUI then just get a VNC viewer and then go from there. If you don't have GUI then you will have to use ssh, and there isn't a way to get a desktop gui from that.

Cheers!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

PuTTY will access the command line, not a GUI. If you do not have a VNC or FreeNX session running, you will need to use PuTTY to start one on the CentOS system, then use a FreeNX or VNC client to connect to that machine.

I do not understand what you mean by needing to use PuTTY because of X11. X11 the base graphical software on most Unix-like operating systems. If you're getting errors, we would need to know what you are doing and what the _exact_ error message is before we would be able to understand the problem.


----------

